# SAS & FIDO HAHO



## JBS (Mar 15, 2010)

The world's elite Special Operations Forces, including those from the Austrian Special Forces are bringing along man's best friend on secret missions, and it seems like they aren't the only ones:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/afghanistan/article7063359.ece


> ...The SAS has adapted similar techniques and, according to special  forces sources, bought a number of American-trained dogs for use in Iraq  and Afghanistan. The dogs used by the British are fitted with a head  camera, allowing special forces to see inside insurgent compounds, and  Kevlar body armour. As well as reconnaissance, the animals are trained to attack anyone  carrying a weapon, although it is claimed that they will not attack  those who are unarmed...


----------



## digrar (Mar 16, 2010)

During my visual tracking course we had an old dog handler wheeled in to have a chat with us, he said one of the first things he learned was to make sure the dog had done it's business prior to a winch insertion, apparently there is nothing worse than starting a task coverd in dog piss. :)


----------



## QC (Mar 16, 2010)

Classic!   By the looks of the dog in the picture, that sphincter is definitely shut.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 16, 2010)

Caption This:

SAS:  Woo Hoo!!! number 856 in the log book!!!

SAS K9:  Well Fuck ME!!!  I thought my brother in the shelter had it bad... It looks fucking cold down there...  Where is a friggin hydrant when you need one.


----------



## QC (Mar 16, 2010)

He might have pissed on the stairs.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, so you've got full combat gear, weapon, O2 cyclinder, O2 mask, Gentex helmet, chute, reserve chute, tac board, and now a friggin dog ??? :uhh: 


Does the the K9 get blood wings or just a nice walk to take a shit when they hit the deck ??


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2010)

That is pretty bloody cool.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 16, 2010)

Waiting for PETA...:doh:

I bet that dog wishes it had some snivel gear right about then!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously, I was wondering about how well the dogs would tolerate the cold temps.  I mean my Mal would love it, but a short hair like the dog in the pic???


----------



## Scotth (Mar 16, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Seriously, I was wondering about how well the dogs would tolerate the cold temps. I mean my Mal would love it, but a short hair like the dog in the pic???



My thoughts as well.


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2010)

Depends on the temp, windspeed and length of time of descent, dog can be very tolerant to cold weather.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm also wondering how damn difficult it may be to stabilize with a K9 moving around on your front straps....................


----------



## QC (Mar 16, 2010)

Caneroza with dog...hmmm. Maybe the muzzle is for protection during descent.


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2010)

There was a skydiver that would tuck his dachsund in his jump suit, the dog had numerous jumps. I know the Army in or around WWII experimented with jumping dogs in with a paratrooper, the dog replaced the ruck.

I'm sure more than a few puppies didn't care for the experience.


----------

